# Rear Spring rubber bootas



## 300Red (May 15, 2010)

Planning on replacing the rubber seats for the rear coil springs on my 86 300ZX 2+2 Turbo.

Does anybody have any tips or suggestions to make this go quickly, or at least easier than it looks.

Thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Disconnect shocks and sway bar. Get a helper to stand on the axle.

Either that or read the instructions in the Haynes manual.


----------



## 300Red (May 15, 2010)

Guess I missed that section in the Haynes manual. I'll go back and read it.

Thanks, I appreciate the info.


----------

